# For Sale: 2012 F-250 (Never used for plowing)



## Frank Reynolds (Sep 6, 2019)

I have for sale a 2012 F-250. I shopped for this used truck specifically for plowing, but it has never been used for plowing and never had a plow mounted. I've had it for a few months and it runs great, the engine is strong, transmission shifts perfectly, the 4x4 is flawless.

This is a factory crew cab short bed with the shorter 156" wheelbase, but with an 8' steel flatbed professionally mounted. This gives you the maneuverability of the shorter wheelbase, with the versatility of a full sized flatbed. It has the 6.2L gas motor and 6 speed automatic, which is my favorite for plowing. And of course it has the reliable Dana 60 front end, with manual locking hubs and manual transfer case.

It is in good condition inside and out. It has 137,xxx miles. All the regular maintenance has been performed. It has new shocks on all 4 corners and matching steering stabilizer (all Bilstein 5100s), it rides and handles better than new. It has new brake calipers, rotors, pads, and flex hoses in the last few months. Tires are matching Discover AT3 load range E in very good condition with even wear.

Asking $19,850. I have a clear title in hand ready for transfer. Put a big V-plow on the front, a spreader in the back, and this truck is ready to make you money!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I had a 2011 F350 6.2l CC Lariat with about 106,000 that I had to sell last summer due to some corrosion/rust; was turning into a money pit. Had used it just for personal plowing. 



No takers, so I tried Carvana. They bought it for about $19,000. Was worried when they came to give me the check and pick it up that there would be a change of mind, but the person didn't say anything. She just took sone pictures, signed sone papers, and gave me the check. 



You may want to see what they'll give you for your truck. Just enter the truck info on their website and they will generate a quote. If you're happy with that number, take it. If not, you can just ignore it. 



Worth a shot at least.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just to clarify, the rust/corrosion issues were fully disclosed to Carvana in their questionnaire before they gave an offering price, plus they do a physical inspection at pick up.


----------

